# Simplicity engine situation



## Magfrog (Jan 19, 2020)

I posted this on the "tractor" section. Probably should have read and searched first. So since I've now found the Simplicity Thread I'll repost it here.

I was wondering if I could get some advice from some experts on an issue I have with my 2 Simplicity lawn tractors? 
I have a Simplicity 6216 (circa 1985) that I've been trying to find a snow blower and subframe for, for quite sometime to no avail. The older these machines get the harder it is to find parts, I've found. A few years ago the engine blew and I replaced it with a 14 HP (circa 1992) Briggs that runs very well. Now, I found a Simplicity LTH 12.5 (circa 1992) I think, with a snowblower and mower deck that I paid $200 for. The snowblower works and is solid, the subframe for the snowblower is almost brand new, and the mower deck is almost completely rust free. Sounds great. Except when I got it started after purchasing it I found it has a broken lifting arm so essentially the engine is shot. I tried to throw snow the other day with it but basically I'm using about 6.25 HP and it couldn't throw the snow while also pulling the tractor and me.
I had to put a new battery, new V-belt, and an idler pulley in this LTH so currently I'm @$350 into it. Going back to my 6216, it has a 48" deck that works great cutting heavy brush but other than that I don't use it for anything else. 
So here's my dilemma: First I was thinking about taking the 14 HP engine out of the 6216 and putting it in the LTH (making that tractor go from a 12.5 to a 14HP) and then selling the rest of the 6216 for parts. The other option would be to sell the LTH and keep my 6216 and keep looking for a snowblower and subframe for it. A third option would be to find another motor for the LTH, fix that up, and then sell the 6216 with the working 14 HP motor in it? Any thoughts on this would be appreciated. I guess one of my first thoughts is, does it make sense to take the motor out of the 6216 essentially turning a working lawn tractor into "parts". But I know this motor is a good motor and not somebody else's junk. My history of making the right decision on what to do with my ailing machinery isn't necessarily stellar so thanks for any input on this matter.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Magfrog, there was an excellent Simplicity Yahoo group until October of 2019. It had all kinds of parts manuals and stuff that folks with your machine would envy. Sadly, after the December 16th date, it was all scrubbed clean from the internet when Yahoo pulled the plug on all content for the groups and converted them into listserv connections.

It's unknown where the group moved to or even who to contact. My attempts had failed. Why? Because for the tractor groups on Yahoo, there were about 5 of us rapidly trying to BACKUP-ARCHIVE as much as we could. I do have the Simplicity and Allis Chalmers Garden Tractor group SAVED.

IF you were a member over there, it would be a great help to reach out to those folks for me. Otherwise, I'll still have the data content on a backup device.

Now, for your questions, maybe I have all of the info you are looking for in that massive archive of data files. I have no clue because it would take hours to sift thru something I have no working knowledge with. Maybe that sub-frame info is all there and folks already did swaps and conversions. It's 210Mb total.


----------

